# reptiles



## vonnagy (Jan 9, 2004)

snakes, gators, lizards, crocs, turtles and other nasties- you name em put em here!

no steve irwin impersonations allowed please 

this critter was on my jogging trail when i lived in florida. When i first saw it i was only about 10 feet away - the 5 foot gator sunning himself. Naturally, i ran home to get my telephoto. He's gotta cheeky smile 

*Link gone *

here he is floating away (the ridges of his back)

*Link gone *


----------



## james m (Jan 18, 2004)

....


----------



## cowbert098 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 18, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 12, 2004)

Enjoying the limelight way too much.


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2004)

heh heh...Scott, that first one looke like its...happy!


----------



## Tenerife (Sep 12, 2004)

regards from tenerife
klaus

see more on: http://www.knmultimedia.com/Galerie/loro parque5.htm


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 12, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> heh heh...Scott, that first one looke like its...happy!



Heh, it is... sorta.... all you have to do is scratch between the eyes and it does that.


----------



## jadin (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a scaly puppy dog!


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, I posted some pictures, but they were really huge for some reason even though they aren't..........so I am fixing that and will post again LOL


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 29, 2004)

*Links gone *


----------



## nomav6 (Oct 30, 2004)

Im loving those last pics, I'll get some up of my boa and gecko soon


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 18, 2004)

my gecko
*Link gone *


----------



## wxnut (Nov 20, 2004)

Are toads reptiles?


----------



## simnine (Nov 20, 2004)

wxnut said:
			
		

> Are toads reptiles?



amphibians


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 20, 2004)

Goddamn. This thread makes me realise how much I hate snakes.


----------



## sobi (Nov 21, 2004)

So I went out to the store to grab some litter for the cats ol' **** box, and when I came back, I found this fella hangin around. (pun intended)

11:30 pm
no flash
sony f-717
4.0/8 sec.
*Link gone *


----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 5, 2004)

Be kind, it's the first one I've ever shown anyone but family.


----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## nomav6 (Dec 6, 2004)

are all of these your pets Lepospondyl?


----------



## chloey (Dec 6, 2004)

brrrr ! i hate this snake...scary :x


----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 6, 2004)

No, none of them are my pets. I have some reptiles, but none of these. They were in a zoo, fortunately for me, posing nicely.


----------



## Trig (Dec 6, 2004)

sobi, that shot is fantastic, the detail is incredible. I would love to see the full res image.


----------



## eggy900 (Dec 18, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin (Jan 10, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## messier (Jan 26, 2005)

huuuuu


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

My dad's turtle

*Link gone *

The toads that live in our cellar window (amphibians, they really are!)

*Links gone *

And the frog that my daughter found in my cousin's swimming pool:

*Links gone *


----------



## dfr (Nov 19, 2005)

They grew up together. Ball Python used to be bigger than the Yellow Anaconda.

*Link gone *

Yellow Anacondas, coming down out of their 'tree' to get warmed up. 

*Link gone *

Ball Python and Boa constrictor using Anaconda for pillow.

*Link gone *

Nice new suit.

*Link gone *


----------



## Scarlett_Phoenix (Nov 19, 2005)

Thought I would pop a few images of mine in here. 
Some of my reptiles: 

*Royal (Ball) Python Skin close up:  Link gone 
* 
http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img9944copy20sw.jpg

*High Contrast Albino Royal (Ball) Python: Link gone 
* 
These are just some of the reptile images I have, but I feel the need to go do some more now.


----------



## leonardo.paris (Mar 30, 2006)

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Animais
 Crododile


 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## jeroen (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Admirer (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw this thread and could not resist. From a croc farm in thailand.

*Link gone *


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are a few shots (nothing special) of my babies.
This is Hollywood





This is Aiden










This is Skyla





>

she had a bad shed before we rescued her and now she has stubby toes





This is PinYin





And last but not least this is Tweek


----------



## Raze (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, these are nothing special (I was shaking too much - the adrenalin was pumping!), just a little visitor I had yesterday morning (I don't know what kind it is or whether its venomous or not )  
Edit: Found out today it is a "Green Tree Snake" also known as a "Common Tree Snake". They like snacking on Frogs and small lizards.

#1.  Coming at me!




#2.  Heres looking at you...




#3.  Do you like my profile?




#4.  Cant show you all of my body...




_All pix clickable to larger view...(C&C welcome)_


----------



## zandman (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## ATXshots (Oct 16, 2008)

[url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/paige_austin/2910598086/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2010)

Little gecko (seen and shortly captured for the sake of this photo by my daughter in the bathroom of our holiday home on Tenerife Island in January 2010)


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 24, 2012)

At Cabo San Lucas


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 10, 2012)

Too close, really.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 17, 2018)

Wild Croc in Queensland Australia


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2018)

What a great shot!
Powerful way to revive a thread


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 18, 2018)

Terrapin


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 18, 2018)

We took a SCUBA trip to Bonaire a few years ago.  There were iguanas everywhere and from small to several feet long.




Shot with my D90 and 18-105.


My wife was feeing this one pretzels



Shot with my D90 and 70-300.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice iguanas


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Wild Tarrapin.....



 *


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 22, 2018)

Saw this guy a few years ago, he was a good 6 to 8 feet long.




snake in the grass by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2018)

Florida. XT2, 80mm macro with 1.4tc, Custom velvia mode. SOOC JPEG, converted in camera, cropped a pinch (25%) and scaled down to fit on here in Gimp.


----------



## danbob6 (May 29, 2019)

I think he needs to work on his camouflage technique.


----------



## Philmar (Oct 15, 2019)

Native of Costa Rica (not sure if it&#x27;s a croc, caiman or alligator) by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------

